# Besteira



## Andu

Alguien puede decirme que significa "besteira" en portugues
                                                         Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## robertri

besteira = tontería

Hay que ver de que se trata!

ejemplos:

Não fala besteira - no digas tonterías
Fiz besteira - Creo que me equivoque ( Que es lo mismo que hice algo tonto, no?)


----------



## ronanpoirier

English --> bulshit XD


----------



## SofiaB

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> English --> bulshit XD


 
bullshit=  bosta
besteira= nonsense/stupidity
besteira=tontería


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> English --> bulshit XD


"Bullshit" é forte de mais para traduzir "besteira".


----------



## Jorge Carvalho

"besteira" pode significar "asneiras", "erros", "tontices"

Ejemplos:
Não faças besteira= Não faças asneiras


----------



## ghamal

*BESTEIRA *is translated as "bullshit" among other less vulgar definitions in the dictionary like "nonsense" and "rubbish". Is the word considered vulgar among Brazilians?


----------



## snoopy82

Yes, it is vulgar.


----------



## anaczz

No, in Brasil it isn't vulgar. It is a word used colloquially by everyone, in a lot of situations.
Deixa de besteira, vem aqui. (?)
Dá uma besterinha para o rapaz.  (tip)
Os jornais disseram muita besteira sobre o caso. (bullshit or nonsense)
Não diga besteiras, menino! (bad language)


----------



## snoopy82

Sorry, ghamal. I understood the word vulgar in the wrong sense.


----------



## MrPostman

It's a very colloquial word, not to be used in formal contexts. Exactly like "bullshit".


----------



## patriota

MrPostman said:


> It's a very colloquial word, not to be used in formal contexts. Exactly like "bullshit".


Not "exactly". People who wouldn't say "bullshit" to a kid in English would still say "besteira" to them in Portuguese.


----------



## MrPostman

patriota said:


> Not "exactly". People who wouldn't say "bullshit" to a kid in English would still say "besteira" to them in Portuguese.



Ok patriota, language is not math. I'm not American so I don't know exactly in which situations they use or not the word "bullshit". But for what I've seem in films and TV series, I'd say the "bullshit"'s contexts are mostly similar to those where we use "besteira".


----------



## Brazilianchap

The guy is just trying to give the right information, you sound a bit angry!


----------



## Vanda

Summing up, so people wouldn't make a mountain out of a molehill, besteira has some meanings according to context.
The dictionary says:
1-Dito ou pensamento próprios de pessoa besta (5), por ser absurdo, ou por denotar ingnorância, desinformação etc.; ASNEIRA; TOLICE  = nonsense
2. Ato insensato, ou desastrado, ou estabanado, fora de propósito: _Fez muita besteira, e sua firma acabou falindo_ = unwise act

3. Coisa insignificante: _Não se amole por essas besteiras_. = foolish

4. Tendência a se ressentir com facilidade; MELINDRE: _Seja cuidadoso ao criticá-lo, ele é cheio de besteiras_. = susceptibility

5. MG -  Grampo para prender o cabelo. = hairpin

So you can use it freely according to the contexts. Ana gave nice examples above. 



​


----------



## anaczz

Jura que "besteira" pode ser grampo em Minas? Que legal! No interior de São Paulo tem quem chame de "ramona".


----------



## Vanda

Só em algumas regiões de Minas, Ana.  No sul de Minas onde morei, as mulheres dizem ramona, que eu achava super-engraçado.


----------

